# OVBA OPENS



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Correction, The back up date is 4/25 *for the 4/5 open.


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

4/25 not a good date, NOAA will be there. 60 boats


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

BASSINONE said:


> 4/25 not a good date, NOAA will be there. 60 boats


That was the only date left in April,keep fingers cross for April 5.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I assume ramp pay will be ok?


----------



## rangervs81 (Feb 9, 2007)

johnboy111711 said:


> I assume ramp pay will be ok?


yes cash at the ramp


----------

